# Barnes in the AR-15



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I know some of you have been loading the Barnes bullets. I am thinking about giving them a shot. I am using 1:8 and 1:7 twist barrles so I'm looking at 50-70 grain bullets. Are any of you loading these right now?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi dollar bullet and caint go wrong. But I guess it depends on what you want to do with it.. Shootin pigs, heck cheap ball ammo will work.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I've had the 62 grainTTSXs for 3 months now for my AR, but, have yet to become motivated past my current project to begin load developement.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

The only one who can kill Barnes, is Barnes.


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Barnes*

I worked up some loads of 62gr tsx for my 1x8 RR that eventually went sub moa. I used Varget and 7.5 rem primers. I struggled from several range sessions with my best groups at around 1 inch. After several extensive searches i came upon a tip that said go deeper than what Barnes recommends. With the magazine length being the max length going deep was not a problem. Going for minimum off lands is not an option. When i sunk them deeper the groups went smaller. Using Varget and staying under the Max weight charge I had no problem with excess pressure. My load was not hot but it is under 1/2 inch. I am a little concerned that the velocity may be a limiting factor for longer range performance as to mushrooming correctly. For the purpose i plan for them (hogs) it probably does not matter. It may not mushroom but i'm not worried about penetration. I went with Varget because it is not temperature sensitive and very consistent from hot to cold weather. I am sure there are other powders that are probably better. Hope this helps.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

twang56 said:


> I worked up some loads of 62gr tsx for my 1x8 RR that eventually went sub moa. I used Varget and 7.5 rem primers. I struggled from several range sessions with my best groups at around 1 inch. After several extensive searches i came upon a tip that said go deeper than what Barnes recommends. With the magazine length being the max length going deep was not a problem. Going for minimum off lands is not an option. When i sunk them deeper the groups went smaller. Using Varget and staying under the Max weight charge I had no problem with excess pressure. My load was not hot but it is under 1/2 inch. I am a little concerned that the velocity may be a limiting factor for longer range performance as to mushrooming correctly. For the purpose i plan for them (hogs) it probably does not matter. It may not mushroom but i'm not worried about penetration. I went with Varget because it is not temperature sensitive and very consistent from hot to cold weather. I am sure there are other powders that are probably better. Hope this helps.


I just purchased an 8lb container of Varget for this and my 308.
Good to k.ow I may see good results as well.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I plan on using them to hunt eventually. I know they are supposed to be touchy with seating length, but with the AR we're limited to mag length. That's why I wanted to ask and see what the results were. I'll grab a couple of boxes to try. 

Twang-

I was told the Barnes will open down to 1800fps so I wouldn't worry too much about expansion. I have a ton of Varget. I also checked their site and they have some "recommended" loads using H4895. I have a pound sitting at home that I never really liked for the 308.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

CHARLIE said:


> Shootin pigs, heck cheap ball ammo will work.


M855 grn tip penetrator round is excellent for hogs. Picked up a 1000 loose at Academy Friday for $419. Hope to go rid my buddy's ranch of a few that keep draining his feeder.

Curious to see how those custom loads run, I've been debating the whole reloading thing.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm in CA so we have this whole zone that we can't use lead ammo for hunting larger game. Supposedly a condor ate a carcass that was shot with lead and it got lead poisoning from it. Now 1/3 of the state is within the zone. Its a steep fine if you get caught using lead ammo which includes a copper jacket. The areas I hunt coyote are in these areas and so are some of the pigs we have.


----------



## teebo (May 19, 2010)

*barnes bullets*

brings back memories..years back we were trying to find hunting bullets for the ar's. (this is before colt came out with the A2 model and faster twist the older colts with the 1:7 twists just wouldn't shoot heavy bullets well for us). couldn't get any of them to shoot well without key holing. anything over 60 grains that is. colt came out with the ar in the A2 model with the 1:9 twist for the military heavy bullets at the time (62 gr. i recall) and we never had any trouble. that was about the time barnes was trying to get established and they sent us a few samples in the mail (if i remember right there were 5 each of 3 of their different bullets then.) some of the nicest folks you could ask for when it came to customer satisfaction. never could get them to group well with all our tries. finally settled on a 70 gr. round nose that speer made at the time. it gave the best groups by far and did the best job on penetration/expansion of anything we could find at the time. keep in mind these were all loaded and shot from colt ar-15's. hope they work ok for you now. and good luck with them


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

teebo said:


> brings back memories..years back we were trying to find hunting bullets for the ar's. (this is before colt came out with the A2 model and faster twist the older colts with the 1:7 twists just wouldn't shoot heavy bullets well for us). couldn't get any of them to shoot well without key holing. anything over 60 grains that is. colt came out with the ar in the A2 model with the 1:9 twist for the military heavy bullets at the time (62 gr. i recall) and we never had any trouble. that was about the time barnes was trying to get established and they sent us a few samples in the mail (if i remember right there were 5 each of 3 of their different bullets then.) some of the nicest folks you could ask for when it came to customer satisfaction. never could get them to group well with all our tries. finally settled on a 70 gr. round nose that speer made at the time. it gave the best groups by far and did the best job on penetration/expansion of anything we could find at the time. keep in mind these were all loaded and shot from colt ar-15's. hope they work ok for you now. and good luck with them


Wow, I like the 62 grn in my 14.5 in barrel 1:7. Or atleast I've had good results with them. But then again, I'm not shooting long range... max is about 75 in most applications. 20-30 yds their pretty nice on hogs.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

My 1:9 barrel wouldn't stabilize anything over 62 grain. I went to 1:8 and 1:7 for the heavier slugs. They seem to like anything from 50-77 grain. I have even shot some lighter 45 grain through my 1:8 with no problems.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

I've shot the 52 grain with 1:7 and had pretty consistent results. I just like the heavier, or so does my rifle.


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Bantam1*

Thanks for info on performance velocity. Too bad about the lead free zone. I was going to recommend a second bullet of Sierra GK 65 gr BTSP. Best accuracy of ALL weights and sizes in mine and several of my buds ARs. All 1:8 or 1:7 twist. They perform well on everthing from Coyotes to Deer. Even on Hogs.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bantam1 said:


> My 1:9 barrel wouldn't stabilize anything over 62 grain. I went to 1:8 and 1:7 for the heavier slugs. They seem to like anything from 50-77 grain. I have even shot some lighter 45 grain through my 1:8 with no problems.


But, did it stabilize 62 grainers? I bought 60 grain partitions as well for hunting. I still plan on loading up for both, but need and "excuse" if the 62 TTSXs don't pan out


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

*cut from my prior thread in 2cool*

Sounds like we have the same gun. 18" RR HVY VARMINTER, 1:8. My 62 gr Barnes shoots in the .3xxx and the same load in a 16" Predator Pursuit lands in the .5xxx. Got lucky on the second gun grouping. OAL is 2.238, 23.5 Varget, Rem 7.5, Rem Nickle (new), primer hole uniformed and run sizer ball in neck prior to charging. I weigh each charge. I don't use a chronograph. From what i have read in this thread i probably need to get one and experiment. I guess i have been lucky getting my groups. I also load 65 gr Gamekings that are truly one hole accurate. 24 grs Varget and same 2.238 OAL. Each gun has its own personality but from my limited experience with RRs and wylde chambers, they are very consistent. I hope you can find some of this helpful.

Since this post several guys i know have now switched over to Barnes 62 gr TSX for Pig hunting with like results. Talked to a guy at the range shooting a Stag 16" 1:7 and he asked to try a couple of round of Barnes. The next time i saw him there and he had become a handloader just because of how they shot in his weapon. It takes some time to find the combination but Barnes will hold tight groups with the quicker twist bbls.


----------



## Bone Cruncher (May 22, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> I'm in CA so we have this whole zone that we can't use lead ammo for hunting larger game. Supposedly a condor ate a carcass that was shot with lead and it got lead poisoning from it. Now 1/3 of the state is within the zone. Its a steep fine if you get caught using lead ammo which includes a copper jacket. The areas I hunt coyote are in these areas and so are some of the pigs we have.


You should try the Barnes Varmint Grenades, they are 50 grains and shoot excellent in our Les Baer barrels with a 1:9 twist. We use them for squirrels in the Condor zone areas as well as coyotes. The grenades literally turn the squirrels inside out, they are made to expand rapidly. The Les Baer barrels are incredible, Les guarantees 1/2" at 100 yards, we do better, cutting the same hole in 5 shots. Give them a try, we use XBR powder, (24.1 grains) and Remington primers does the trick.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I no longer have any 1:9 AR's, but my 1:8 will run 50 grain VMAX. I think I'll give them all a try once my work travel slows down.


----------

